# In 2 wks I'm starting Cipro & Neomycin! Any Advice?



## freakzilla154l (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey everyone, It's been a bit since I've posted, however I read the post often. I'm gonna start a 14 day course of both Cipro 500mg 2x a day along with Neomycin 1000mg 3x a day. I will also be taking Nystatin Swish & Swallow simultaneously to prevent candida/yeast infection.Not really sure of the diet to use during the 2 wks. I recently stopped all dairy and switched to all soy, with the exception of cream in my coffee, but it's very little! Any other advice?Thank You All


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well, there is the diet in Pimentel's book. Since he's the main SIBO is IBS guy I'd suggest checking that out.


----------

